# How do you clean an engine bay?



## Coxyboy123

This has been a largely neglected part of my car washing career. Browsing through this section i see there is some good products out there, but i have no idea how they are used.

Can someone give me their step by step process on how they clean their eninge bay and what products are used please?

Thanks.


----------



## sprocketser

Try some All Purpose Cleaner ( I use Simple Green ) followed by some 303 Protectant , it should do the job .


----------



## Suberman

Coxyboy123 said:


> This has been a largely neglected part of my car washing career. Browsing through this section i see there is some good products out there, but i have no idea how they are used.
> 
> Can someone give me their step by step process on how they clean their eninge bay and what products are used please?
> 
> Thanks.


This is what I do.

Step 1 - Cover sensitive electrical points (engine main harness connection, alternator, vulnerable electrical components or connections etc)

Step 2 - Hose engine bay over with my index finger slightly over the hose to create a shower spray pattern. (I try to avoid flushing any particular area with full water pressure)

Step 3 - Spray Meg's APC (mixed 10:1) over engine bay (i prefer working splitting up the engine bay to 2-3 parts so that the APC doesn't dry when during the process)

Step 4 - Agitate dirty areas with various brushes (toothbrush, detailing brushes) to work into the nooks and crannies.

Step 5 - Rinse off with water with same method as Step 2.

Step 6 - Idle dry or drive round the block slowly to dry it out completely.

Step 7 - Dress engine plastics and rubber in engine bay with product of choice. (Aerospace 303 for me)

Additional notes:

It really depends on how dirty your engine bay is, if it's quite dirty, you might need to mix the APC 4:1 or maybe even resort to something stronger like Meg's engine degreaser.

Some people dress the entire engine bay while the it's idling dry. I prefer to apply it only the plastic and rubber parts after the engine is dry.


----------



## Suberman

Few more things to add that I've learnt so far.

It may require a few sessions to get it to the state you want depending on how dirty it is.

Start with the milder product and work your way up to something stronger if it still doesn't shift the dirt.

Don't rub ingrained dirt with a cloth with a something strong (like degreaser) too vigorously or you may actually strip the paint off some engine bay. Some engine bay have very little paint. 

And, pictures please after you're done. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823 :thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Autoglym engine & machine cleaner on a wet bay, agitate if really dirty, gently hose off, whilst still wet, soak with vinyl & rubber care.

Shout the bonnet & forget overnight. Open & you'll be amazed!


----------



## Ravinder

Good thread. What do you use to clean the metal pipes and the surround of the engine bay etc? Thanks.


----------



## Suberman

Ravinder said:


> Good thread. What do you use to clean the metal pipes and the surround of the Erie bay etc? Thanks.


If it needs polishing. Something like Autosol should do it.


----------



## Maniac

I've always been told never to use water in the engine area, in terms of a hosepipe, hose gun, steam cleaner etc. Always to simply spray in an APC or degreaser and wipe everything clean that you can reach. I get the protecting electrical areas, but on a modern car these are everywhere and could be almost impossible?


----------



## Kimo

Wd40 :/


----------



## SBM

Suberman said:


> Few more things to add that I've learnt so far.
> 
> It may require a few sessions to get it to the state you want depending on how dirty it is.
> 
> Start with the milder product and work your way up to something stronger if it still doesn't shift the dirt.
> 
> Don't rub ingrained dirt with a cloth with a something strong (like degreaser) too vigorously or you may actually strip the paint off some engine bay. Some engine bay have very little paint.
> 
> And, pictures please after you're done. :thumb:


Bang on Suberman:thumb:

Nice one
Ben


----------



## octobersown

Like this... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267933


----------



## andymp85

i have all ways used the jet wash and got good result and the only problems i faced was one alternator going but was on its way out anyway and a slight miss on a different car but that cleared withing a days driving the other few have been fine but all ways done with engine off


----------



## Autoglym

There is a handy step by step photo print out guide here http://www.autoglym.com/system/refinery/resources/2013/04/23/09_15_47_833_AG_Cleaning_Engine_Bay.pdf

Also several others here: http://www.autoglym.com/valeting_bay/guidesheets

Hope this helps


----------

